# [gentoo-stats] Enregistrez vos machines pour aider ce projet

## sinarf

Bonjour,

Suite à une dicussion sur la liste gentoo-user-fr  sur le projet gentoo-stats, je fais ce post pour mettre en lumière l'utilité de ce dernier. Et vous donner rapidement la procédure à suivre. 

Une petite explication sur les buts du projet : 

Au départ, ce projet permet aux développeurs d'avoir une idées de la configurations des utilisateurs, qu'il s'agisse de hardware ou de software, y compris les USE flags. Plus il y aura de PC réferencé plus ces statistiques seront précises. 

Procédure d'installation :

Tout d'abord le packet app-portage/gentoo-stats n'existes plus il installe en fait le packet app-portage/basc qui est ajouté au fichier world. Installons directement basc cela fera comme si on savait ce que l'on fait. 

```
 emerge -va basc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.42a-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/uhinv-0.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/basc-1.5.7

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

La compilation n'est pas longue, meme pas le temps de couler un bronze, mais si vous prenez quand meme le temps penser à vous laver les mains.  :Mr. Green: 

Maintenant nous devons ajouter notre utilisateur au group stats

```
# usermod -G $(groups <ME> | sed -e 's/ /,/g'),stats <ME>
```

En remplaçant <ME> par le nom de votre utilisateur.

Maintenant en tant qu'utilisateur : 

```
 $ basc
```

Le script va vous générer une erreur mais c'est normal, c'est parce que c'est le premier lancement. il va vous demander si confirmation sur les informations que vous voulez envoyer, il inscira ces valeurs dans le fichier de configuration et ne vous posera plus la question par la suite.

 A la fin vous avez un numéro d'identifiant unique qui vous servira à vous enregistré sur la homepage du projet. C'est la que vous autoriserez ou non la visualisation des données de vos données (par defaut c'est non). 

Ensuite pour que vos données soit upgradée il suffit de relancer la commande 

```
$ basc
```

 soit via un cron job 

```
0 0 * * * /usr/bin/basc -q -y >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Bug 

Sur mon portable, le script basc plante à la ligne 787 une erreur de type, j'ai trouvé un workaround bien cochon. 

```
if os.path.exists("/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq"):

  CPU_FREQ = commands.getoutput("cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq 2>/dev/null")

  CPU_FREQ =  $CPU_FREQ/1000
```

j'ai remplacé la dernière ligne par : 

```
  CPU_FREQ = 1400
```

Mon processeur étant un Pentium-M 1,4 GHz. Maintenant il faut que je fasse un bug report, ce sera mon premier, je vais essayé de pas faire de bétises. bien sur, cette modif sera à refaire à chaque emerge du paquet. Sur mon barebone cela à fonctioné du premier coup. 

Probleme résolut avec la version 1.5.8 

Dernière remarque : Je connais l'existence de gentoo-stats depuis longtemps mais je ne m'y était jamais interressé auparavant donc n'hésitez pas à me corriger si je dis des bétises.  :Wink: Last edited by sinarf on Mon Mar 14, 2005 8:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## blasserre

le problème c'est plutôt la configuration de la GU

1GU = le temps quil vous faut pour compiler bash

perso j'ai fait ça :

```
emerge genlop
```

sur  http://www.gentoo-stats.org/index.php?c=adjust

on regarde les paquets pour lesquels on a des GU

boa allez openoffice.... 351.GU

après on lance

```
genlop -t openoffice
```

ça nous donne le temps de compil qu'il faut convertir en secondes

xcalc est rdevenue mon amie

et on divise le temps en secondes par 351.3543 pour OOo

soit 1 GU = 50s 

whahhh vachement fier de mon système

y'a plus qu'à changer sur la page web

j'ai bon ?

----------

## TGL

Merci sinarf pour ce post. Je me joins à ton appel à contribution : participer à Gentoo-Stats est simple, et ne coûte que quelques secondes d'exécution quotidienne pour le cron job. Vous aiderez ainsi à rendre le site plus fiable et complet, donc plus utile pour tous, utilisateurs comme développeurs. Voilà vraiment une solution à la portée de tous pour contribuer un petit peu à Gentoo. Et pourtant, trop peu de monde participent pour l'instant : le site compte environ 1600 utilisateurs enregistrés, à comparer par exemple aux 78000 de ces forums...

Quelques précisions/compléments :

Informations collectées par basc

Voilà ce que le script (version 1.5.8 ici) m'annonce avec l'option "-p" :  *Quote:*   

> #       I've collected the following data, which I will send to the server
> 
> #  if you'll run the client without -p/--pretend:
> 
> UNIQUE_KEY=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    (c'est votre identifiant, reçu à la première utilisation)
> ...

 

Quelques usages de gentoo-stat :

 :Arrow:  prévoir le temps de compilation d'un paquet : gentoo-stats vous donnera une estimation, calculée d'après les temps constatés chez les autres utilisateurs et adaptée aux performance de votre machine ;

 :Arrow:  mesurer la popularité des paquets : gentoo-stats donne pour chaque paquet le nombre d'utilisateurs l'ayant installé. Ça permet par exemple pour un utilisateur de facilement trouver des idées de programmes à essayer dans une catégorie donnée, ou encore ça donne aux développeurs des indication pour savoir quels paquets marginaux peuvent être abandonnés ou non. (Et ça permet de nourrir des trolls... je vous laisse le soin de comparer vim et emacs  :Twisted Evil: )

 :Arrow:  prévoir ce qu'installera un paquet, ou trouver le paquet fournissant un fichier que l'on cherche : depuis peu, basc permet avec l'option -f de soumettre le contenu des paquets installés sur votre machine. Vous nourrirez ainsi une base du genre de celle dont on discutait récemment ici. Cette collecte de données là n'est pas incluse dans celle standard, et est plus coûteuse en bande passante. Pensez donc à la faire manuellement de temps en temps, ou bien depuis un cron job distinct et moins fréquent.

Divers

Calcul de vos performances en "GU" (Gentoo Units ?) :

Dans ses versions récentes (enfin avec la 1.5.8 au moins), l'ebuild de basc dispose d'une fonction pkg_config(), qui effectuera une compilation de bash-3.0 pour "bencher" votre machine. Pour exécuter ce test : 

```
# ebuild /var/db/pkg/app-portage/basc-1.5.8/basc-1.5.8.ebuild config
```

À propos du bug :

Avant de faire un bug report, il faudrait que tu testes avec la 1.5.8 (enfin, si ça n'est pas déjà celle que tu utilises). Elle est en ~x86, donc il suffirait que tu l'ajoute à ton package.keywords :

```
# echo "~app-portage/basc-1.5.8  ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 Perso c'est la version que j'utilise, et je n'ai pas rencontré ton problème (même si ça veux pas dire grand chose...).

----------

## Dais

Y a-t-il un moyen de voir comment ont configuré leur PC les gens qui ont un Pc semblable au nôtre ? Genre même proc et/ou même carte graphique etc.. ?

Par exemple, je pourrais voir s'il y a des options kernel que je n'aurais pas activées alors que la plupart des autres avec mon matériel l'ont fait.

(je sais pas si je suis clair)

EDIT: je viens de m'enregistrer, évidemment  :Razz: 

----------

## blasserre

j'ai installé la version tildarchée et lancé la config, 

la GU est un poil trop longue quand je la compare à mes temps de compil

d'où mes questions : 

- pour servir au mieux le projet vaut-il mieux garder la GU calculée à partir de bash ?

     (le site semble dire le contraire)

- les temps de compil sont-ils envoyés au site afin d'affiner le nombre de GU des paquets ?

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La compilation n'est pas longue, meme pas le temps de couler un bronze,

 

avec une GU de 285 (mon bon vieux serveur  :Crying or Very sad:  )et l'épidémie de gastro, ça reste discutable

```

# genlop -t basc

 * app-portage/basc

     Fri Feb 25 09:44:39 2005 >>> app-portage/basc-1.5.8

       merge time: 1 minute and 30 seconds.
```

----------

## k-root

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Y a-t-il un moyen de voir comment est configuré  un Pc semblable au nôtre ? 
> 
> Par exemple,  pourrais-je voir s'il y a des options kernel que je n'aurais pas activées alors que la plupart des autres avec mon matériel l'ont fait ?
> 
> 

 

Pour les profils déclaré public par leur proprietaires oui... c'est une demarche volontaire.

edit : mais ou sont-ils ou ne sont-ils  pas consultable ?

http://www.gentoo-stats.org/?search=&field=ALL&regdate=1109359788&language=english&c=searchsystem&=Search+system...Last edited by k-root on Fri Feb 25, 2005 7:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## blasserre

perso je dois pas être très loin d'avoir fait le tour du site mais j'ai pas trouvé ce que cherche Dais

au mieux j'arrive a voir combien de systèmes "matchent" un certain critère...Last edited by blasserre on Fri Feb 25, 2005 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## billiob

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au départ, ce projet permet au développeur d'avoir une idées de la configurations des utilisateurs, qu'il s'agisse de hardware ou de software, y compris les USE flags. Plus il y aura de PC réferencé plus ces statistiques seront précises. 
> 
> 

 

Il faut mettre "aux développeurs". Il n'y a pas qu'un dév sous Gentoo, ou alors, c'est un dieu  :Wink: 

Je suis parmis les premiers inscrits et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'inscrits, surtout qu'il y a eu une annonce dans la GWN.

Merci pour ce post.

Il est par compte dommage que le programme ne prenne pas en compte le plus grand uptime mais seulement l'uptime actuel, sinon, je serai mieux classé  :Smile:  .

Sinon, on ne peut voir les systèmes des autres personnes à cause du caractère privé (je ne comprend pas bien en fait, car il s'agit d'une démarche volontaire).

----------

## sinarf

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Il faut mettre "aux développeurs". Il n'y a pas qu'un dév sous Gentoo, ou alors, c'est un dieu 

 Merci, 

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Sinon, on ne peut voir les systèmes des autres personnes à cause du caractère privé (je ne comprend pas bien en fait, car il s'agit d'une démarche volontaire).

 

Une démarche volontaire pour des statistiques anonymes. 

Etant donné que les packages installés sont donnés si tu laisses cette information accessible tu risques d'être ciblé pour une attaque en cas de faille. Tu peux choisir de prendre ce risque mais le but premier du projet c'est de faire des statistiques précises. 

C'est plus clair ?

----------

## UB|K

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Il est par compte dommage que le programme ne prenne pas en compte le plus grand uptime mais seulement l'uptime actuel, sinon, je serai mieux classé  .
> 
> Sinon, on ne peut voir les systèmes des autres personnes à cause du caractère privé (je ne comprend pas bien en fait, car il s'agit d'une démarche volontaire).

 

T'es sur de ton coup pour l'uptime?? Je viens de rebooter, j'ai lancé un update de basc et il m'affiche toujours l'uptime d'avant l'update (qui est d'ailleurs pas glorieux, mais j'éteind le pc la nuit, c'est mon choix!) ou alors ce que tu veux dire c'est que basc devrait trouver l'historique du plus grand uptime?? (mais comment? c'est pas une donnée conservée il me semble)

Pour voir le système des autres c'est possible, il y a une option pour rendre le système public (dans "préférences"): voila le mien

D'ailleurs, pour mon système il me sort openbox comme wm alors que non... (j'ai certes emergé openbox mais je suis plutôt un fan de gnome dans toute sa lourdeur)

Un autre truc bizzare: dans les stats sur les locales on peut voir 1730 systêmes avec aucune locale définie et 1 avec de_DE@euro...

----------

## arnaud75

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'es sur de ton coup pour l'uptime?? Je viens de rebooter, j'ai lancé un update de basc et il m'affiche toujours l'uptime d'avant l'update (qui est d'ailleurs pas glorieux, mais j'éteind le pc la nuit, c'est mon choix!) ou alors ce que tu veux dire c'est que basc devrait trouver l'historique du plus grand uptime?? (mais comment? c'est pas une donnée conservée il me semble)
> 
> 

 

C'est le meilleur uptime qui est affiché normalement.

----------

## Prosper4tie

Chez moi il ne voit pas la carte graphique ni la carte réseau et pas non plus la carte son alors que j"utilise du matériel très standard.

Pareil pour le wm, il met 9999 alors que j'utilise xfce4

----------

## gim

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> T'es sur de ton coup pour l'uptime?? Je viens de rebooter, j'ai lancé un update de basc et il m'affiche toujours l'uptime d'avant l'update (qui est d'ailleurs pas glorieux, mais j'éteind le pc la nuit, c'est mon choix!) ou alors ce que tu veux dire c'est que basc devrait trouver l'historique du plus grand uptime?? (mais comment? c'est pas une donnée conservée il me semble)

 

/var/log/wtmp

```
last
```

----------

## fb99

bonjour, je suis pas trop réveillé et oui les examens ça fatigue et ça remolit le cerveau donc j'install tout correct pas très dur, ensuite mon utilisateur au groupe stats et là ça marche pas il me fait chiez alors que j'y suis bien. alors par excès de nervosité je l'ai executé en root, puis encore une fois avec l'option p que j'avais oublié de mettre la deuxième fois.

Donc voilà ma question est-ce grave ou pas sachant que j'ai répondu oui à toutes les questions et pk  ça ne joue pas avec mon utilisateur sachant que j'ai fait :

```
 ebuild /var/db/pkg/app-portage/basc-1.5.8/basc-1.5.8.ebuild config
```

 comme indiquer à la fin de emerge a lieu de faire deux fois basc basc comme avais dit sinarf .

PS: désolé j'arrive plus à aligner deux phrases ça devient grave

----------

## billiob

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/log/wtmp
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mon fichier /var/log/wtmp est tout moche : il a plein de caractères bizarres qui changent ceux de mon terminal, mais parmis eux je peux lire des  2.6.10-gentoo-r7 et des LOGIN.

Que faire ?

(Sinon le serveur a l'air de garder le plus grand uptime envoyé) <ma vie>(mais j'ai perdu celui de 17h, j'éteins l'ordi pour pouvoir dormir  :Wink:  </ma vie>

----------

## blasserre

```
last -R
```

n'affiche que les lignes de ton /var/log/wtmp pour l'user reboot

et donc la dernière colonne te donne la différence de temps entre 2 reboot :

```
reboot   system boot  2.6.10-gentoo-r6 Sun Feb 27 20:31         (4+00:58)   

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Fri Feb 25 14:44         (2+05:44)   

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Sun Jan  2 21:03         (53+17:26)  

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Sun Jan  2 20:41          (00:13)    

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Sun Jan  2 19:54          (00:42)    

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Fri Dec 31 09:19          (01:34)    

reboot   system boot  2.6.8-gentoo-r3  Mon Dec 27 15:39         (3+17:31)   
```

enfin pour 17h on est pas à 2-3 minutes près   :Laughing: 

mais tu peux tricher, pour redémarrer tu appuies sur reset

et comme ça tu pètes tous les records d'uptime

----------

## fribadeau

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dernière remarque : Je connais l'existence de gentoo-stats depuis longtemps mais je ne m'y était jamais interressé auparavant donc n'hésitez pas à me corrigé si je dis des bétises. 

 

D'accord  :Very Happy:  ,

Remplace "corrigé" par "corriger"

Fred

----------

## LezB

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, pour mon système il me sort openbox comme wm alors que non... (j'ai certes emergé openbox mais je suis plutôt un fan de gnome dans toute sa lourdeur)

 

BAS/c prend le gestionnaire de fenêtres dans la variable XSESSION définit dans /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## Monstros

la GU me semble dépendre grandement du compilateur et des options de compilation, vu que c'est basé sur la compilation de bash. Est-ce donc une mesure réellement indicative des performances de la machine ?

----------

## UB|K

 *LezB wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   D'ailleurs, pour mon système il me sort openbox comme wm alors que non... (j'ai certes emergé openbox mais je suis plutôt un fan de gnome dans toute sa lourdeur) BAS/c prend le gestionnaire de fenêtres dans la variable XSESSION définit dans /etc/rc.conf.

 

négatif, j'ai bien "Gnome" en variable dans rc.conf. Par contre quand je fais (attention, méthode de bourrin: y a surement plus élégant mais bon...):

```
qpkg -q | grep x11-wm

x11-wm/waimea-9999 *

x11-wm/e-9999 *

x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.12 *

x11-wm/metacity-2.8.8 *

x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.12-r1 *

x11-wm/openbox-3.2-r2 *
```

soit la liste de tout les wm instalés, alors il me semble que basc prend le wm qui à la plus grande version (c'est bizarre mais je vois pas d'autre explication). D'ailleurs, maintenant que j'ai installé waimea et e17 (cvs tt les deux), il m'affiche "9999" à la place d'openbox...

Enfin, tout ça n'est pas très important, j'ai pas besoin d'un logiciel pour savoir quel wm j'utilise ( :Shocked: ) par contre, avoir une base de données qui permet de prévoir les temps de compilation de nouveaux paquets,ça c'est vraiment intéressant.

----------

## LezB

Je viens de revérifier et chez moi, cela dépend vraiment de XSESSION mais en effet, ce n'est pas très important.

Comme d'autres l'on déjà proposé, j'aimerais pouvoir comparer mon GU aux architectures comparables à la mienne mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être possible, pour le moment en tout cas.

----------

## UB|K

Ouaip, t'as raison: je viens d'essayer avec XSESSION="pouf" sur mon portable et ça marche... par contre mon desktop veut rien entendre, il affiche tjs 9999 donc le mystère reste entier (et comme le mystère est inintéressant au possible, j'en reste la!!).

Je viens d'upgrader à la version 1.5.9 et il y a un nouveau useflag: screenshot. Complétement inutile donc absolument indispensable!

----------

## dapsaille

ne marche pas sous amd64 ouinnn je voulais participer moi ..... snirff pour une fois que je pouvais faire quelque chose d'utilse pour la communaute .. snirff  :Confused: 

 EDIT=Mouarfff ca marche maintenant :p bon .. etant un boulet de premiere (le premier qui repete se fait rouler dessus par un yop biker) j'ai emerge basc un peu comme tout .. c'est  à dire avec une compil de k3d et de blender en tache de fond ... (meme pas nice -n 19 nan meme pas ) donc du coup mon GU ... bah heuu .... hehehe j'ai un p2 :p comment refaire le calcul de la gu ? quand je fait 

ebuild /var/db/pkg/app-portage/basc-1.5.9/basc-1.5.9.ebuild config

 * This ebuild does not have a config function.

 Comment faire je vous prie pour recalculer le GU a partir de bash ? 

 O_o dommage ... sinon le concept est genial je trouve :p

 EDIT2 = les mises à jour vers le site se font automatiquement ou il faut lancer une commande à la main .. parce que si on peut le mettre a jour regulierement on vas croire que je DoS le serveur gentoo stats :p

 EDIT3= je vois pour games-rpg/nwn 6 heure pour l'emerge .... hors point de compilation mais uniquement dl de fichiers datas .. (et encore ca depend des use flags) .. peut etre faudrais t'il dissocier temps de download + difference lors de la compil avc les use flags non ??? (je sais ca fait beaucoup mais bon ;p)

----------

## [vector]

Le projet vient de malheureusement de s'arrêter et son mainteneur a même quitté Gentoo : http://gentoo-stats.org/index.html

----------

## dapsaille

erff .. et merdeeee .. dommage c'etait une tres bonne idee  :Confused: 

 Je n'ais pas compris le pourquoi du comment mais le mainteneur avait l'air d'avoir un sacre temperament et as ete rejete en bloc par les devs ..

 Tellement pueril ..... :Mad: 

----------

## Apsforps

Le développeur de ce projet semble en avoir ouvert un autre, plus général apparemment puisque plus du tout axé sur gentoo. Enfin, ça peut toujours être intéressant pour avoir des statistiques. Dommage que les temps de compil n'y soient plus, c'était pratique je trouve.

http://www.linux-stats.org/

----------

## dapsaille

Bah c'est tout de suite moins interesant ... dommage .. :Confused: 

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour, 

Je pense que les temps de compilations dependent de tellement de parametre que cette information n'a pas d'importance. De plus, je pense que bientoto  les processeurs seront tous a frequence variable. si l'on ajoute a cela l'utilisation de ccache ou de distcc. 

Actuellement deja, j'ai deux machines un portable centrino et un barebone P4E et j'utilise la variation de frequence sur ces 2 machines. Parfois je ralentit volontairement mon processeur pour limiter le bruit et vous vous doutez bien que les temps de compilations peuvent aller du quite au double. 

Pour revenir au sujet, si l'on veut s'inscrire a ce nouveau projet il faut telecharger le soft LiST qui n'est pas dispo dans portage. Mais ce qui m'embete le plus c'est qu'a chaque changement la base de donnees est detruite  :Sad: , ce qui me fait dire : esce que cela vaut le coup ? 

Quel est l'interet de ce genre de projet si le leader efface tout pour relancer un autre projet vierge a cote ? Ce n'est pas la premiere fois que cela arrive, cela me laisse donc un peu perplexe.

----------

